# done my first century



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Been wanting to try one for some time now and finally got to do it this past weekend. There were 5 of us that left Philippi, WV about 9am Sunday morning and we all made it back with out any major problems. We used Rt 38 & 92 to hit Rt 50 to Rt 24 to 219 and back Rt 38. That gave us a couple climbs that were over 6 miles long and well over 1000ft elevation gain on each one of them. Complete trip ended up with 9,000ft of elevation gain.
Had a great ride and am now looking forward to my next century. Maybe the Cheat Mountain Challenge :thumbsup:
Anyway I had to toot my own horn......so toot, toot!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

good on you.

time for a new challenge -- a double?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats! It's a great feeling doing your first. I was very beat up on my first, even though it was flat land. Windiest day I've ridden though.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats on the finish... what a great feeling right?


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

I guess a double could be an option down the road sometime. But for now I am going to enjoy the one I just completed.
I was really surprised that this one wasn't too bad on me. I did a race a few weeks ago that was harder on me than this ride was and it was only 47miles with less climbing. But then again it was a "race" and it was about 20deg warmer.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

It is a great feeling to accomplish that! Going for a double next?


----------



## kfurrow (May 1, 2004)

A century with 9,000 feet of climbing isn't exactly an entry level century. Nice work!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats, nice ride!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Way to go. Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Uh oh! Now you started something. Next thing you know you'll be knocking down centuries left and right. You'll get back from rides and look at the odometer and see triple digits. 

You could end up like me... A very sick man. I think I have a dozen or so since January. They just keep piling up. I can't get enough. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=210127

Congrats! The notion of 100 miles really changes things psychologically about possible distance in a day.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done. I'm shooting for my first this summer.


----------

